# RE: Knitting Machine Wanted



## delite163 (Mar 13, 2012)

Hi I am looking for a reasonably Knitking AM3 knitting machine with ribbing attachment, that is affordable. Does anyone have one they want to let go of.
Thank You,
Susan


----------



## close knit (Mar 12, 2012)

Hi Susan
I have one that works fine and is user friendly. It is both a knitting machine and ribber. I would consider selling it as I also have a KH840 and a KH230. Where are you located and what is your budget. I live in Maryland.


----------



## delite163 (Mar 13, 2012)

Hi Close Knit. 
I am interested but would love it if you could let me know what you need as far as price plus shipping. Does the the AM 3 have it little pattern cams and tensioner? Manual I'm not real good in making offers ;0)
Susan


----------



## close knit (Mar 12, 2012)

Where are you located, not sure how much shipping will be from me to you. I will post pictures of it when I get home from work so you can see all that comes with it, and yes I do have the manual for it. I will be back in touch as soon as I can get home and get the pics taken.


----------



## delite163 (Mar 13, 2012)

Hi,
I'm in Arkansas. My zip is 72536. I am really excited to see the pics. Susan


----------



## close knit (Mar 12, 2012)

Here some pics of the knit king am3 knitting machine. I would be comfortable with $150.00 plus shipping for everything. Let me know if that works for you. Thanks, Gloria


----------



## delite163 (Mar 13, 2012)

Wow you had the pics back fast. The machine looks super. Do you have a paypal? I am very interested. The price seems very good. Susan


----------



## close knit (Mar 12, 2012)

Yes I have a pay pal account. Not sure how it works, I've only used it to pay for things, never to sell anything. I figure the shipping would be around $50.00, and I will have it properly packaged and insured. If it is more then that I will pay the overage, if it is less then that I will refund the difference by check when I ship the unit. Does that sound ok to you?


----------



## delite163 (Mar 13, 2012)

Hi Gloria,
It would be the fastest way to get paid. The shipping sounds good. The other thing is that I don't paid for about 4 to 5 days. Does that work for you. If I had a private email I could let you know how the Paypal thing works. 
Susan


----------



## close knit (Mar 12, 2012)

Yes, my email address is [email protected] Thanks, Gloria


----------



## ptober (Mar 24, 2011)

I am happy for both of you that you have made a deal but please remember it is not a good idea to do deals in the open forum- that is what the pm is for. One cannot be to careful these days.


----------



## Osunny (Jan 29, 2011)

ptober said:


> I am happy for both of you that you have made a deal but please remember it is not a good idea to do deals in the open forum- that is what the pm is for. One cannot be to careful these days.


It has been fun to watch this thread.... Good for both of you. In Paypal... It's best to send an invoice to the buyer... And, then the buyer can pay easier... And, there are no miscommunications


----------



## beadlady (Mar 18, 2011)

Wow did not know you could get a good machine for that kind of price. I have looked on ebay but I am not knowlegable about them, afraid to take the step. I would want a basic machine anyone else out there with anything for sale.


----------



## delite163 (Mar 13, 2012)

Hi to all,
Yes we are following all precautions. I am very pleased with the offer. I have accepted. I have looked and looked in Ebay...Most of the machines are incomplete, or the seller don't claim to know anything about the expensive machine they are selling. I would do this again.....I love this forum, Every one is so helpful .<3


----------



## Needleme (Sep 27, 2011)

Have fun with your new toy!


----------



## delite163 (Mar 13, 2012)

Yup you bet I will! I have been hand knitting for many years...Have machine knit with hobby machines. I love machine knitting and can't wait to get the new machine


----------



## Bootheelknitter (Oct 2, 2011)

I say go for this one.....


----------



## beadlady (Mar 18, 2011)

Anyone else out there have any machines they want to sell to a beginner?


----------



## Osunny (Jan 29, 2011)

I have a machine but no ribber. A Studio 303... It's not a basic machine....


----------



## delite163 (Mar 13, 2012)

Hi,
Just a note to say that I have made a deal for a machine. Thanks so much for letting me know.


----------



## tina1010 (Mar 28, 2012)

I have a Brother Bulky Punchcard and a Brother Standard Electronic. I have ribbers and stands (Legs) for each of them. Original Instruction book and various other machine related items. I would like $700 for either of them. That is a machine, ribber, legs and instruction books.


----------



## tina1010 (Mar 28, 2012)

I have a Brother Bulky Punchcard and a Brother Standard Electronic. I have ribbers and stands (Legs) for each of them. Original Instruction book and various other machine related items. I would like $700 for either of them. That is a machine, ribber, legs and instruction books, for $700.


----------



## tina1010 (Mar 28, 2012)

I have a Brother Bulky punchcard and a Brother Standard Electronic. Both machines have ribber, stand (legs), original instruction book and various machine related items. I would take $700 for either package. Plus shipping.


----------



## Osunny (Jan 29, 2011)

Osunny said:


> I have a machine but no ribber. A Studio 303... It's not a basic machine....


I guess I wasn't very informative about this machine. I guess it's because I'm debating whether or not I really want to sell it. The ribber is hard to find; almost have to look around Canada, where the machine came from. The 303 is not a punch card but it comes with pattern cards and will make some beautiful designs. It is the quietest and smoothest machine that I have to operate. I use mock ribbing and turned up picot hems with this machine.


----------



## LeAnn (Feb 5, 2011)

I'm not interested in the machine but that little yarn ball holder is really neat looking! Wonder if it would work on a USM machine?!


----------



## tmurphy12 (Jun 5, 2012)

I know a person who has one of these in his basement. It belonged to his wife. I helped him sell some of her other stuff, but the AM3 German knitting machine is still there as far as I know. His name is John Toth. His telephone number is 715-536-2077. His daughters has helped him before to get items packed up for shipping, so I am sure he would do that. Just tell him Lois Murphy told you he had a german knitting machine and could you arrange a purchase?


----------



## Osunny (Jan 29, 2011)

Osunny said:


> Osunny said:
> 
> 
> > I have a machine but no ribber. A Studio 303... It's not a basic machine....
> ...


I have a Studio 303 but not for sale. If you wanted to pay more I have a beautiful Juki 2400 w/ribber; manuals; and lace carriage for sale. I have to thin out... My husband and I are reaching retirement age and really want to move to a smaller, more manageable home.


----------



## Osunny (Jan 29, 2011)

Osunny said:


> Osunny said:
> 
> 
> > Osunny said:
> ...


And, the one with the Studio 303 for sale is absolutely correct about the 303 being the smoothest, quietest machine going..


----------



## LindaM (May 7, 2011)

Does anyone out there have a SRP50 ribber for a Studio that is of reasonable price since I am on a fixed income and have been looking and missing out on bids on ebay.


----------



## Esther Allon (Aug 16, 2012)

What a great forum! I just got my knitking am3 knitting machine, bought it in local thrift store. I am wondering where can I buy sinkers those black parts which separate needles? Maybe somebody can give me advise there i can find them? Thanks to everyone and happy knitting!


----------



## LindaM (May 7, 2011)

Esther... have you tried looking on eBay yet?... they have all sorts of knitting things there.


----------



## Esther Allon (Aug 16, 2012)

Oh, hi there, yes I did, but I didn't find anything. I would like to have extra sinkers in case one brakes down. I think they are made of plastic, not metal. Well, thank you so much for answering. It is great to be in touch with other people who share same interests. Best regards


----------



## LindaM (May 7, 2011)

How about typing into Google and see what comes up.. and also once in google hit the Images button and see what you find there.. sometimes they show you other sites you can go off to in your search.. jut a thought. Yes, I do share the same interest and it is nice to find ppl on here that do.


----------



## Esther Allon (Aug 16, 2012)

Oh thanks Linda, I did type Google and got into the pictures gallery and looked all over. Didn't find anything, except few pictures of my model, one site was quiet interesting and I left a comment and my question. Maybe somebody will answer. I will keep looking and checking every day until I find those sinkers, good to have extra parts just in case, thanks again, you are very kind


----------



## wowjo (Aug 23, 2012)

Hi, Were u lucky enough to get the manual with your knitking. I have one but have no idea how to use it. I will pay you or anyone else for a uploaded copy of theirs.

Desperate in Michigan (Joan)


----------



## delite163 (Mar 13, 2012)

wowjo said:


> Hi, Were u lucky enough to get the manual with your knitking. I have one but have no idea how to use it. I will pay you or anyone else for a uploaded copy of theirs.
> 
> Desperate in Michigan (Joan)


Hi Joan,
I am originally from Mich to. Traverse City via Saginaw. I emailed you about the Knittax group at Yahoo. Great group that specializes in vintage Knitking Knitting Machines. A great group of very experienced people there to.


----------



## mary ruegg (Jul 26, 2011)

wowjo
what you need to do is go to the Yahoo group I thank it is the knittax group and there under photos you will find Hiede's photos of things for the knitking that is where I got most of my books I didn't have a book eather if you join and that isn't the group just email me and I will look into the other groups that I am in to find them and they are free to join and free to get the books. Good luck Mary in MO


----------



## mary ruegg (Jul 26, 2011)

Sorry forgot the email [email protected]


----------



## shady1230 (Sep 16, 2012)

I have a studio sk 303 I just bought . but I need a set of pattern stitch cards do you have a copy of them i might have?


----------

